# Janus Dracula and Bride



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's an old one from the past, Janus Company's fantastic Dracula & Bride kits.

I purposely repositioned the Bride and her coffin on Dracula's base and vice versa as in my opinion there was too much detail to be lost on the stairs if the coffin went there.

Dracula was given a red lining to his cape as personal preference and to add a bit of contrast to the drab blacks and grey colours - I believe it should be a pink/grey colour, but stand to be corrected. At the time of building and with all the delays in getting the Bride kit produced, I didn't get my instructions for some time. Both kits are the resin versions (Dracula vame as a vinyl version).

I also scratch built the glass window as I had problems paiting the supplied version. The frills on the Bridessleeves are also added to hide some small joins, and I'm not sure how accurate, if at all the bride is colour wise.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Fantastic :thumbsup:
The additions only enhance your super job on this kit.
...and I like the repositioning of the coffin...those stairs need to be seen...
Bravo!!!
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a great looking build and a classic scene. It really captures the mood of the original movie and eeriness I remember watching it when I was a kid. It is the penultimate vampire movie and out shines the gory, special effects laden productions nowadays. I sure wish Janus was still making those great kits they made before I got back into the hobby. Again, fantastic build and paint job.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Beautiful.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I couldn't resist, sorry


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Disco58 said:


> I couldn't resist, sorry


:thumbsup:, looks very atmospheric


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Ditto what they said.... really nice! - Denis


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome job. I always wanted, but never got, that model. Just couldn't afford it at the time. Beautiful.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

This one comes around every so often and it's always cool to see how each builder makes Janus' beautiful kit their own. The subtle techniques and tweaks used create a unique yet familiar atmosphere for the Count and his fatal betrothed. Great piece!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Disco58 said:


> I couldn't resist, sorry


No need to be sorry...








This Looks GREAT!!!
Cool job Disco58 on the B/W photo!
Mcdee


----------



## myboy (Nov 30, 2011)

Very good!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautifully built and painted!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Love it.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

brilliant take on this superb kit!.. i had the pleasure of painting one around 10 years ago for a client.. i also could never afford one of my own, so be very proud of owning this great kit!


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Now your just showing off, bloody marvelous


----------



## malachite (Nov 30, 2009)

I would like to get hold of this Janus treasure even if it's just the Drac figure.


----------

